# Orange Cassidy Is A Fucking Mad Man, Why Did AEW Sign This Monster?



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This bloodbath is next level... especially when he takes a little nap


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I hate these guys who are clearly unsafe to work with.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This guy better not get signed. fpalm


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> This guy better not get signed. fpalm


Yeah, way too stiff


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

His gimmick in the CBR made no sense. Throws away a shot at the world title to stand there like an idiot with hands in his pocket. He stood out for all the wrong reasons. That is an example of a bad gimmick that won't appeal to a broader audience. You can't have someone like him on a sports-centric show.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The man is obviously a menace. How hasn't he been banned from the ring.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

He's an absolute savage. He put Dreamer on crutches!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Probably wouldn't sign him as full time talent, but would probably hire him as local talent to help warm up the crowd in preshow matches or for the occasional spot heavy multi-man match.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

He's one of the most creative gimmicks ive seen today


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This bloodbath is next level... especially when he takes a little nap


This was absolutely brutal, how can they sanction something like that in this day and age?!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He's not on their roster.... yet.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

JustAName said:


> This was absolutely brutal, how can they sanction something like that in this day and age?!


and to such a nice guy!! Jervis just wanted to be his friend, damn it!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Orange is the only guy that can tame Susuki Minoru - would pay so much money for that match :lenny


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Orange is the only guy that can tame Susuki Minoru - would pay so much money for that match :lenny


You're asking for the Godzilla vs King Kong of wrestling. I don't think the world is ready for such destruction.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Orange Cassidy is fun. To people crapping on his gimmick, what's more important, a wrestler who has the same motivations as every other competitor, or character? A wrestler who only kinda sorta wants to be there is a good hook, even one you can take seriously.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Vic said:


> So after his more than impressive debut at AEW Double or Nothing I became a bit invested in learning more about the man known as Orange Cassidy aka the stiffest man in wrestling today. Upon some Googling I came across a rather disgusting video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know what is sad? in the indy some would do crazy shit like piledriver through a table covered with glass and the Damocles sword to pop the crowd. 
this guy gets a bigger result by just....touching his opponent....sad
also people gotta calm down I doubt he is signed yet lol. but again if they actually do his shit for 1 or 2 minutes and then he wrestle and kick ass of course it can work, in the Battle Royale he didn't really do much.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

You can't teach that connection to the audience, man.


NOR THE BRUTALITY!! :hutz


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

zrc said:


> He's not on their roster.... yet.


The AEW roster is praying that he never will be. Who wants to put their livelihood on the line like that?


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

How is this funny?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

CRCC said:


> How is this funny?


Funny? Who's saying it's funny?! YOU THINK THIS IS A JOKE?! It's barbaric! :Hutz


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm stunned he didn't decide to join the UFC with leg kicks like that.

Dude would be unstoppable.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

AEW on TNT's parental rating just went to TV-Only Serial Killers


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

I hope TNT puts a warning graphic before his matches.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

CRCC said:


> How is this funny?


Sir/Madam this is a very serious matter we’re currently discussing.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

If AEW fails, it's going to be because of shit like this. They can either succeed and breakthrough with a mainstream audience or they can masturbate for indy marks. Can't do both.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Arktik said:


> If AEW fails, it's going to be because of shit like this. They can either succeed and breakthrough with a mainstream audience or they can masturbate for indy marks. Can't do both.


I'm more worried about AEW failing because Orange Cassidy muderdeathkills half the roster and the Khans get sued out of existence by all the families left behind


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Agent orange is death for us all!!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

CRCC said:


> How is this funny?


It's certainly not funny for the poor souls this MANIAC has maimed for life.

So many careers cut short. Thoughts and prayers just won't cover it this time.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Arktik said:


> If AEW fails, it's going to be because of shit like this. They can either succeed and breakthrough with a mainstream audience or they can masturbate for indy marks. Can't do both.


Who says they can't do both? Shows don't have to be wall-to-wall straight serious. There's no reason why they can't have breaks of ultra violence in between serious mock competition. There are no rules in this business other than to entertain the fans (which one promotion seems to have forgotten). 

Let it play out and see how it's accepted. The difference between AEW and a certain other promotion is, if something isn't working, they won't keep ramming it down your throat just because one senile old bastard in charge thinks it's such good shit.


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

I heard Tommy Dreamer is still in the hospital after that Battle Royale, ECW didn't kill him but Orange Cassidy almost did.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I think he’s amazing. Very athletic and great psychology


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Arktik said:


> If AEW fails, it's going to be because of shit like this. They can either succeed and breakthrough with a mainstream audience or they can masturbate for indy marks. Can't do both.


Sir, you shut your mouth. This is the greatest thing to come out of comedy wrestling since heel Doink, and i'm not even being ironic. Most "Serious" wrestlers WISH they could be as entertaining.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

thing is everyone brag about what will get popular mainstream or not...but we don't really know, which is why they will try some things here and there and see what happens. of course the core of the program is the serious hard hitting sport centric thing, but in between you can throw one fun segment to see if it catches fire or not. if it fails they drop it, it's simple. 
but it won't hurt their product since the majority of it will be serious/sport centric. 
same thing at double or nothing, they used the pre show to throw everything and nothing to see, but they didn't took this risk with the main show. 
what if a nonchalant relatively good looking guy being a lazy fuck in such a violent, serious, sport centric environment actually catches fire because it is a shift from what the rest of the roster does? we don't know what catches fire mainstream in fact. 
aew got a mainstream recognition and none of us expected it, yesterday another young politician made a joke about his political party being aew, did anyone expect this? nope so we don't know


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Reminds me of Shane McMahon.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Are those kicks legal? I swear those quads must swell up to the size of a melon after those. I hope they have Bret instruct this guy at the next PPV on how important it is to not take liberties on your opponents.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh hey that first match in the OP is at WrestleCon, I sat third row for that :lol

I didn't get this dude at first, I was like WTF is this when he first came out and did his thing. But the gimmick grew on me and when I saw him in the battle royal at DoN I was like "hey it's that guy who always has his hands in his pockets and sunglasses on" :lol He left an impression on me apparently lol.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I don't have a problem with him as long as the opponent act like Dreamer acted to the slow kicks. A funny act is fine as long as it isn't taken seriously. When I was a kid I loved the Chairman of WCW, La Parka. He was a comedy guy and was never taken seriously and mostly lost. I can see this going the same way.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

RubberbandGoat said:


> I think he’s amazing. Very athletic and great psychology


It's also a well put together character, Orange Cassidy is a slacker that for the most part puts in minimum effort, and is strongly implied to be very hung over. Is it a character that's world champion material? No. Would I rush out to buy tickets if he was booked at a local show? Probably.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Freshly squeezed is great. His documentary done by Kenny Johnson was very interesting. Honestly would be super stoked if they signed him and Gentleman Jervis.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

He can do so much with no hands. He can do flips and such. Crazy athleticism! Anyone know his finishing move? At first I was like how does he win titles when he never uses his hands but he actually does.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 29, 2016)

LOVE the Orange Cassidy gimmick. Such a fun character!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I don't have a problem with him as long as the opponent act like Dreamer acted to the slow kicks. A funny act is fine as long as it isn't taken seriously. When I was a kid I loved the Chairman of WCW, La Parka. He was a comedy guy and was never taken seriously and mostly lost. I can see this going the same way.


Honestly? Id take it totally seriously. Have everyone sell him as a legit badass ala One Punch Man.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Beatles123 said:


> Honestly? Id take it totally seriously. Have everyone sell him as a legit badass ala One Punch Man.


Seriously? You freaked out after Pac backed out of his match because it looked bad on the company and the WWE marks were talking shit. But taking Orange Cassidy as a serious competitor is something you would be down for? No thanks, that fun indy shit not something a company that's looking to be taken seriously should take seriously.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Seriously? You freaked out after Pac backed out of his match because it looked bad on the company and the WWE marks were talking shit. But taking Orange Cassidy as a serious competitor is something you would be down for? No thanks, that fun indy shit not something a company that's looking to be taken seriously should take seriously.


I don't know if you understand what i mean. :taker I don't mean "Serious", i mean more along the lines of how the thread was going. over the top but only in regards to him.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I don't have a problem with him as long as the opponent act like Dreamer acted to the slow kicks. A funny act is fine as long as it isn't taken seriously. When I was a kid I loved the Chairman of WCW, La Parka. He was a comedy guy and was never taken seriously and mostly lost. I can see this going the same way.


It's one of his more common spots, generally everyone but the guy on the receiving end takes it seriously. One of my favorite uses of the spot is Christopher Daniels responding in kind and the announce team calls it like it's the stiffest match they've ever seen.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

This guy is even more dangerous than Enzo Amore, and that's saying something. He's too stiff, and from the look at it, he's had no training in actual pro wrestling (ie, how to work moves instead of working stiff). He seems to have no concern over hurting other people


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Maybe we should give him a chance, guys.

I mean, we cant let Mcmahon have him! Can you imagine him vs. Lesnar? :hutz


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

He's going to kill someone if he doesn't lighten up in the ring. Way too stiff and reckless!
Has Bret Hart seen this guy yet???


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I know I'm going to suffer some backlash for showing this, but I felt it was important that everyone understands how evil this man is.

Viewer discretion is advised.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> Sir, you shut your mouth. This is the greatest thing to come out of comedy wrestling since heel Doink, and i'm not even being ironic. Most "Serious" wrestlers WISH they could be as entertaining.


I hope you're being ironic. It was stuff like this that made me forget the Battle Royal was for a shot at the title. You got a guy out there with his hands in his pockets barely making contact with opponents and I'm supposed to take your World title seriously? It might get over with indy marks (for reasons only known to them), but it just makes pro wrestling even less appealing than it already is to mainstream audiences. Keep this stuff in the indies.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Who says they can't do both? Shows don't have to be wall-to-wall straight serious. There's no reason why they can't have breaks of ultra violence in between serious mock competition. There are no rules in this business other than to entertain the fans (which one promotion seems to have forgotten).
> 
> Let it play out and see how it's accepted. The difference between AEW and a certain other promotion is, if something isn't working, they won't keep ramming it down your throat just because one senile old bastard in charge thinks it's such good shit.


If a Battle Royal for a World title shot isn't serious, then what is? 

Hopefully they keep this dude as far away from the main event as possible if he's going to continue this gimmick.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> I hope you're being ironic. It was stuff like this that made me forget the Battle Royal was for a shot at the title. You got a guy out there with his hands in his pockets barely making contact with opponents and I'm supposed to take your World title seriously? It might get over with indy marks (for reasons only known to them), but it just makes pro wrestling even less appealing than it already is to mainstream audiences. Keep this stuff in the indies.


You can take your snooty tone out of here, thanks. 

"Well, only MAAAAAARKSSSSS enjoy that"

Screw that nonsense.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> You can take your snooty tone out of here, thanks.
> 
> "Well, only MAAAAAARKSSSSS enjoy that"
> 
> Screw that nonsense.


Name a pro wrestler that drew any money doing goofy shit like that? These are just facts. That type of stuff is a turnoff to casual viewers. I'm supposed to take your World title seriously even though your own competitors don't? Leave that shit in the indies


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Put that scumbag dreamer in a barbed wire steel cage for a best of 7 falls match with Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> Name a pro wrestler that drew any money doing goofy shit like that? These are just facts. That type of stuff is a turnoff to casual viewers. I'm supposed to take your World title seriously even though your own competitors don't? Leave that shit in the indies


:ha So now my enjoyment has to be nullified because "MUH CANT DRAW A DIME MEME"? 

Jesus H, what is WRONG with people? Have you no humor in your bodies?


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> :ha So now my enjoyment has to be nullified because "MUH CANT DRAW A DIME MEME"?
> 
> Jesus H, what is WRONG with people? Have you no humor in your bodies?


I didn't say your enjoyment has to be nullified. You can enjoy whatever you want, no matter how goofy and ridiculous. But I'm assuming AEW wants to appeal to a mainstream audience and not just hardcore indy fans. In which case, leave this stuff in the indies. Certainly don't bring them to matches with World title ramifications.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

WhyTooJay said:


> I didn't say your enjoyment has to be nullified. You can enjoy whatever you want, no matter how goofy and ridiculous. But I'm assuming AEW wants to appeal to a mainstream audience and not just hardcore indy fans. In which case, leave this stuff in the indies. Certainly don't bring them to matches with World title ramifications.


Do you think mainstream wrestling fans liked all the filth during the "attitude era"? Nope a little variety is good and orange Cassidy's work stands out cause he is genuinely entertaining and the guy is not doing this to disrespect the business. Think of his gimmick as some character who breaks the fourth wall in a comic book/movie. His stuff is not meant to be taken seriously. Granted Aew should focus on in ring storytelling and quality promos but having this on the side is only going to help keep audiences interested.

I would have a problem if a member of the main roster who is not a comedy act, starts selling his moves.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

WhyTooJay said:


> I didn't say your enjoyment has to be nullified. You can enjoy whatever you want, no matter how goofy and ridiculous. But I'm assuming AEW wants to appeal to a mainstream audience and not just hardcore indy fans. In which case, leave this stuff in the indies. Certainly don't bring them to matches with World title ramifications.


I only half agree with you here. Obviously no he shouldn't really be involved in matches where a shot at the world title is at stake again that much is true. But there's always a use for much less serious wrestlers for enjoyment lower down the card which is a role Orange Cassidy suits really well from what I've seen of him (did take me some time to come around though I admit my initial reaction to his kicks on Dreamer was a meh before the kip up)

Don't even think he's officially signed at the moment anyway though and was just there for the battle royal so wouldn't worry about it too much till that announcement comes in.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> I didn't say your enjoyment has to be nullified. You can enjoy whatever you want, no matter how goofy and ridiculous. But I'm assuming AEW wants to appeal to a mainstream audience and not just hardcore indy fans. In which case, leave this stuff in the indies. Certainly don't bring them to matches with World title ramifications.


Do in other words, no fun allowed. Got it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> I didn't say your enjoyment has to be nullified. You can enjoy whatever you want, no matter how goofy and ridiculous. But I'm assuming AEW wants to appeal to a mainstream audience and not just hardcore indy fans. In which case, leave this stuff in the indies. Certainly don't bring them to matches with World title ramifications.


When they say AEW is for everybody.... they kinda mean it - that means all styles as well

They will have him on in a comedy section every now and again, and people like me and others will enjoy it

And the earth won’t end, and AEW won’t fail because of it


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> When they say AEW is for everybody.... they kinda mean it - that means all styles as well
> 
> They will have him on in a comedy section every now and again, and people like me and others will enjoy it
> 
> And the earth won’t end, and AEW won’t fail because of it


Cool. As long as he doesn't get a push of any kind or gets involved in important matches I'm fine. But if AEW plans on heavily featuring him along with other goofy indy gimmicks, they're gonna be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

I'm such a fan of this guy already :lol :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

He’s the kind of comedy character I can get behind. I usually hate anything WWE these days not named R Truth so let’s see what he’s got 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> When they say AEW is for everybody.... they kinda mean it - that means all styles as well


they have still yet to get taller wrestlers or guys with larger than life charisma so they've still got a ways to go there



LifeInCattleClass said:


> and AEW won’t fail because of it


with an investment of 150 million big ones they are not done yet

makes me wonder how many hype haters are ready to declare this promotion dead on arrival in spite of that



LifeInCattleClass said:


> And the earth won’t end,


please keep de-compartmentalising blanket excuses to yourself please


Beatles123 said:


> Jesus H, what is WRONG with people? Have you no humor in your bodies?





LifeInCattleClass said:


> They will have him on in a comedy section every now and again, and people like me and others will enjoy it


it has a place in wrestling, this was not it



Beatles123 said:


> You can take your snooty tone out of here, thanks.
> 
> "Well, only MAAAAAARKSSSSS enjoy that"
> 
> Screw that nonsense.


marks has become a subjective term these days


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WhyTooJay said:


> Cool. As long as he doesn't get a push of any kind or gets involved in important matches I'm fine. But if AEW plans on heavily featuring him along with other goofy indy gimmicks, they're gonna be in a lot of trouble.


Goofy indy gimmicks? Let's see, who gave us Santino Marella? Ellsworth?


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Jman55 said:


> I only half agree with you here. Obviously no he shouldn't really be involved in matches where a shot at the world title is at stake again that much is true. But there's always a use for much less serious wrestlers for enjoyment lower down the card which is a role Orange Cassidy suits really well from what I've seen of him (did take me some time to come around though I admit my initial reaction to his kicks on Dreamer was a meh before the kip up)
> 
> Don't even think he's officially signed at the moment anyway though and was just there for the battle royal so wouldn't worry about it too much till that announcement comes in.


I only half agree. I don't care that he was in the CBR. Most of those guys had no chance of winner just like the Royal Rumble. I mean if Michael Cole, Nia Jax and Hornswoggle can be in the Rumble; Cassidy, Lieutenant Dan and Glacier are fine.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Cassidy is awesome. Guy has been wrestling for Beyond up my way for a while. Glad to see him catch a break and be relatively well received. Wasn't sure if people would get him.

He had a great event over WM weekend for GCW people should check out if you enjoy his antics. It's called "Orange Cassidy Might Do Something, Or Whatever..."


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

WhyTooJay said:


> Name a pro wrestler that drew any money doing goofy shit like that? These are just facts. That type of stuff is a turnoff to casual viewers. I'm supposed to take your World title seriously even though your own competitors don't? Leave that shit in the indies


Kenny Omega had a wrestling match with a nine year old girl.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Do you guys get this angry when the royal rumble has comedy jobbers? If the answer is no then shut the fuck up lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> Cool. As long as he doesn't get a push of any kind or gets involved in important matches I'm fine. But if AEW plans on heavily featuring him along with other goofy indy gimmicks, they're gonna be in a lot of trouble.


I’ll be shocked if he gets anything more than 10min here and there over the course of a month - if even that

Too devastating with his offence


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> Name a pro wrestler that drew any money doing goofy shit like that? These are just facts. That type of stuff is a turnoff to casual viewers. I'm supposed to take your World title seriously even though your own competitors don't? Leave that shit in the indies


Santino Marella made WWE a shit ton of money doing this type of shit and he killed it in the midcard, so this is false. Not saying Orange should be World Champion or anything, but Jesus Christ. There will*ALWAYS* be a place for comedy in wrestling done right....and if not written by Vince McMahon.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"Name a pro wrestler that drew money doing goofy shit like that?"

Only if you can name anyone who said Orange Cassidy would draw huge money. 

He's a comedy wrestler. There's been comedy wrestlers for decades during the most successful periods in wrestling history. Anyone who takes him too seriously takes wrestling too seriously. And that in itself makes me feel abit sorry for that person


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I only half agree. I don't care that he was in the CBR. Most of those guys had no chance of winner just like the Royal Rumble. I mean if Michael Cole, Nia Jax and Hornswoggle can be in the Rumble; Cassidy, Lieutenant Dan and Glacier are fine.


I agree with your point here especially if it becomes a yearly event like the royal rumble it's only awkward cause of just how major the stakes were (this wasn't just a title shot but the chance to become THE FIRST EVER due to the issues with what happened with PAC if the plan stayed how it was supposed to be originally being more likely a TV defence then I doubt people would care at all I sure wouldn't)


----------



## Metalcrack (Oct 2, 2008)

Matthew Castillo said:


> Kenny Omega had a wrestling match with a nine year old girl.


......And it was really good. There is always a place for comedy in wrestling. It is a staged drama for Pete's sake!

There are deadmen, undead brides, snakes with their heads getting cutoff, resurrections and people getting hit with chairs, (and don't die).

NO-ONE is more brutal than O.C. though!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I did :bosque and :wow at his kip up


----------



## Bad Guy Chico (Feb 22, 2010)

I was damn sure that the invisible man was going to turn up to cbr, orange bought something different to it which was strongly needed.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

He's no Damien Sandow but I like him.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Greatsthegreats said:


> they have still yet to get taller wrestlers or guys with larger than life charisma so they've still got a ways to go
> 
> with an investment of 150 million big ones they are not done yet
> 
> ...


It was the place for it unless you have a dtick up your rear end. :facepalm

It's so shitty that a great Gimmick like Cassidy has to be shat on like this. It genuinely pisses me off.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Beatles123 said:


> It was the place for it unless you have a dtick up your rear end. :facepalm
> 
> It's so shitty that a great Gimmick like Cassidy has to be shat on like this. It genuinely pisses me off.


Come on, you can not be that sensitive. "People on the internet don't like this one indy wrestlers gimmick!" It's not the end of the world. Every single wrestler that has ever stepped into the ring has had people who don't like them for one reason or another.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Arktik said:


> Come on, you can not be that sensitive. "People on the internet don't like this one indy wrestlers gimmick!" It's not the end of the world. Every single wrestler that has ever stepped into the ring has had people who don't like them for one reason or another.


Easy for you to say as one of the people vying for the likes of him NOT to be in AEW,


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'll be short about this. Orange Cassidy has his own unique style and brand to himself that has shown he can take it from town to town, promotion to promotion and make people laugh. And overall I do find his shtick entertaining.

Now do I think the BR had a few too many silly gimmicks? Sure, but that's not a knock on Cassidy.

I will say that if I saw him on a weekly basis, I might get sick of him. But he can still be a valuable commodity to someone.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Goofy indy gimmicks? Let's see, who gave us Santino Marella? Ellsworth?


Neither had their hands in their pockets making a mockery of in ring competition. And they were treated as the geeks they were. The same should be the case with Orange Cassidy


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Matthew Castillo said:


> Kenny Omega had a wrestling match with a nine year old girl.


And he should leave that shit in the indies too


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Vic said:


> *Santino Marella made WWE a shit ton of money* doing this type of shit and he killed it in the midcard, so this is false. Not saying Orange should be World Champion or anything, but Jesus Christ. There will*ALWAYS* be a place for comedy in wrestling done right....and if not written by Vince McMahon.


...No he didn't


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> ...No he didn't


The fact that you even had the balls to type that shows how nonsensical you are. Get a clue.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I didn't mind it, it had entertainment value, but that being said it could be used to show how important some matches are if he does wrestle more seriously in those, like others have mentioned Santino, he was one of the hottest things on the show when he was more serious and almost beat Daniel Bryan for the WHC before the Yes movement, Cassidy just needs to find a balance as doing this gimmick full time people will get bored of it.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Vic said:


> The fact that you even had the balls to type that shows how nonsensical you are. Get a clue.


If you think Santino Marella moved the needle whatsoever for the company than you truly don't have a clue.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> If you think Santino Marella moved the needle whatsoever for the company than you truly don't have a clue.


Are you fucking kidding me? They regularly had him on TV & PPV always made sure he had new merch available for sale, and consistently gave him title opportunities you think they did that for their health? Fuck outta here.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Vic said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? They regularly had him on TV & PPV always made sure he had new merch available for sale, and consistently gave him title opportunities you think they did that for their health? Fuck outta here.


So you think everybody they put on TV is a draw? They made shirts for almost everybody at one point. Guys like Evan Bourne and Dibiase Jr. had multiple t-shirts made for them. Were they draws too? Nobody ever bought a PPV because Santino Marella was on the card. I cannot even believe this is an argument lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Not sure what I hate more these days.... WWE or everything else.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> So you think everybody they put on TV is a draw? They made shirts for almost everybody at one point. Guys like Evan Bourne and Dibiase Jr. had multiple t-shirts made for them. Were they draws too? Nobody ever bought a PPV because Santino Marella was on the card. I cannot even believe this is an argument lol


This is your response? Jesus I’m arguing with a child.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Vic said:


> This is your response? Jesus I’m arguing with a child.


This opposition to the 'goofy indy gimmicks' is cracking me the fuck up. WWE is bland because everybody is just readings scripts and nobody is allowed to develop their own characters. So AEW introduces a bunch of over-the-top characters, and now these clowns say keep the goofy shit in the indies. I can only fpalm

So now, because AEW says they're going to present a more sports-oriented product and make the titles mean something, there's no room for anything else that might not fit in the description of 'competition'. This reeks of desperation on the part of the WWE stans scratching for anything to criticize. 

I'm not answering any of this shit any more; ima just sit here and laugh at the narrow-minded stupidity of it all. For fuck sake just sit back and enjoy the show, or don't fucking watch it.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Vic said:


> This is your response? Jesus I’m arguing with a child.


If you think Santino Marella ever moved the needle in wrestling than you're completely delusional. Some of you are stuck in your hardcore indy mark bubble that you have no clue what actually draws money.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> If you think Santino Marella ever moved the needle in wrestling than you're completely delusional. Some of you are stuck in your hardcore indy mark bubble that you have no clue what actually draws money.


Sit down mark you clearly have no understanding of what draws and what doesn’t. You remind men of the clowns who just use words and phrases without knowing what they mean because they saw a ton of other people using them on the internet, just stop.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> This opposition to the 'goofy indy gimmicks' is cracking me the fuck up. WWE is bland because everybody is just readings scripts and nobody is allowed to develop their own characters. So AEW introduces a bunch of over-the-top characters, and now these clowns say keep the goofy shit in the indies. I can only fpalm
> 
> So now, because AEW says they're going to present a more sports-oriented product and make the titles mean something, there's no room for anything else that might not fit in the description of 'competition'. This reeks of desperation on the part of the WWE stans scratching for anything to criticize.
> 
> I'm not answering any of this shit any more; ima just sit here and laugh at the narrow-minded stupidity of it all. For fuck sake just sit back and enjoy the show, or don't fucking watch it.


I haven't watched the WWE in years. Could care less about their product


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Vic said:


> Sit down mark you clearly have no understanding of what draws and what doesn’t. You remind men of the clowns who just use words and phrases without knowing what they mean because they saw a ton of other people using them on the internet, just stop.


You think Santino Marella is a draw. You're clearly in your indy/hardcore bubble and it's quite hilarious actually.

Sorry it hurts your feelings that nobody will ever take these guys seriously


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> You think Santino Marella is a draw. You're clearly in your indy/hardcore bubble and it's quite hilarious actually.
> 
> Sorry it hurts your feelings that nobody will ever take these guys seriously


Stop acting like you speak for everyone you clown. Gimmicks like Santino & Orange connect with casuals who bring in the money. Don’t like it or refuse to admit it? Don’t watch and move on. And you repeating yourself only proves my point so thanks by the way.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Vic said:


> Stop acting like you speak for everyone you clown. Gimmicks like Santino & Orange connect with casuals who bring in the money. Don’t like it or refuse to admit it? Don’t watch and move on. And you repeating yourself only proves my point so thanks by the way.


lmao

This is actually complete nonsense. Goofy gimmicks are curtain jerkers. Always have been. It's the larger than life superstars with a shred of charisma, whom you can actually take seriously every now and then that sell tickets and bring in ratings. And this Orange Cassidy guy is beyond a goofy gimmick. He's a guy that completely undermines a match by treating it like it doesn't matter. Again, let him go out there and have his 2-5 minutes of TV time every now and then to entertain weirdos like you, but keep him as far away from important storylines/segments as possible.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I'm not answering any of this shit any more; ima just sit here and laugh at the narrow-minded stupidity of it all. For fuck sake just sit back and enjoy the show, or don't fucking watch it.


That is literally the attitude Vince McMahon has and is why WWE is so unwatchable. You are just doing the same exact thing you accuse "WWE stans" of doing, but for AEW.

Orange Cassidy (among others) really soured me on the battle royal because it was just stupid. His act is infantile and in my opinion not entertaining in even the slightest. If AEW ends up heavily featuring that kind of indy wrestling nonsense they are going to have a tough time winning over new fans and bringing back people predisposed to watch wrestling but have been forced away by the WWE.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Arktik said:


> That is literally the attitude Vince McMahon has and is why WWE is so unwatchable. You are just doing the same exact thing you accuse "WWE stans" of doing, but for AEW.
> 
> Orange Cassidy (among others) really soured me on the battle royal because it was just stupid. His act is infantile and in my opinion not entertaining in even the slightest. If AEW ends up heavily featuring that kind of indy wrestling nonsense they are going to have a tough time winning over new fans and bringing back people predisposed to watch wrestling but have been forced away by the WWE.


Well guess what? You don't speak for all of us and to act like we have an inferior sense of humor is no way to go about it. You shit on Indy wrestling as if you know whats best for people to consume, but you don't. Cassidy isn't all of what Indy wrestling is and you know it.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> You think Santino Marella is a draw. You're clearly in your indy/hardcore bubble and it's quite hilarious actually.
> 
> Sorry it hurts your feelings that nobody will ever take these guys seriously


God i hate this "Draw a dime" shit. So backwards...

And calling us "Weirdos"...how devoid of class.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I thought what he did was weird but kinda funny in Double or Nothing, considering I've never seen him before but now I get his gimmick. I think he can be used for tag matches or he can be in comedy matches. I don't mind seeing something different.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

Huge fan on double or nothing! Thought it knocked it out of the park. Only thing that was a bit side ways was the battle royal. The format was strange and Some of the antics weren’t my taste. Nakazawa And orange Cassidy both not the direction or type of humour we are going to see on a regular basis I hope. 

Pray aew also realizes a lot of people have not watched bte and need to watch the amount of inside jokes they using


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Freshly squeezed is the future.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

hes f'n hilarious been watching some stuff of his on youtube since double or nothing.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Freshly Squeezed was just the comic relief. Most battle royals have this, as they tend to get very boring after a while. This battle royal was very boring. I’m always happy to see Tommy, and his segment with OC was just what was needed. Don’t think people have to worry about him being thrusted into the main event. Also, there were many participants in there that should never go near the main event. OC came out to good reactions, did his thing and we could have a bit of a laugh.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

Necrolust said:


> Freshly Squeezed was just the comic relief. Most battle royals have this, as they tend to get very boring after a while. This battle royal was very boring. I’m always happy to see Tommy, and his segment with OC was just what was needed. Don’t think people have to worry about him being thrusted into the main event. Also, there were many participants in there that should never go near the main event. OC came out to good reactions, did his thing and we could have a bit of a laugh.


battle royals are just for people to get booked on a show. usually if they have nothing for them.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> God i hate this "Draw a dime" shit. So backwards...
> 
> And calling us "Weirdos"...how devoid of class.


Making money is backwards? What?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> Making money is backwards? What?


fpalm You know what I meant, Kevin Nash.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> If you think Santino Marella ever moved the needle in wrestling than you're completely delusional. Some of you are stuck in your hardcore indy mark bubble that you have no clue what actually draws money.


Do you have visibility of WWE’s PnL, ROI and payback calculators?

If not, then you have no idea what draws money either


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

WhyTooJay said:


> Making money is backwards? What?


It's backwards cause you as a fan care about money you will never see. You're a fan of wrestling for god sake. Your soul purpose as a fan is to be entertained. Not count money.

Who sells tickets should only matter to promoters. It's so nerdy to care about numbers. It's like those people who only like sports because of statistics.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

TommyWCECM said:


> It's backwards cause you as a fan care about money you will never see. You're a fan of wrestling for god sake. Your soul purpose as a fan is to be entertained. Not count money.
> 
> Who sells tickets should only matter to promoters. It's so nerdy to care about numbers. It's like those people who only like sports because of statistics.


You're right, I'm a fan of wrestling. And I didn't see any wrestling from this dude at Double or Nothing. 

I also care about the long term sustainability of the business. And I don't believe goofy shit like this in mainstream wrestling helps. Keep it in the indies.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

WhyTooJay said:


> You're right, I'm a fan of wrestling. And I didn't see any wrestling from this dude at Double or Nothing.
> 
> I also care about the long term sustainability of the business. And I don't believe goofy shit like this in mainstream wrestling helps. Keep it in the indies.


Wrestling is niche. People still bitch about it being fake. Until people get over that particular hang up wrestling will never be a huge draw like marvel where you don't even have to be a fan of comics to enjoy.

So gimmicks like orange do no harm especially if your non wrestling fan will shit on Jericho or moxley.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> You're right, I'm a fan of wrestling. And I didn't see any wrestling from this dude at Double or Nothing.
> 
> I also care about the long term sustainability of the business. And I don't believe goofy shit like this in mainstream wrestling helps. Keep it in the indies.


This isn't directed solely at you, but this arrogance needs to cease.

Look, I can understand wanting a company to do well, and i think AEW will. What I will not tolerate is anyone saying we aren't allowed to enjoy something because "X works, X doesn't and it's a fact". Plenty of shit wrestlers have "Drawn dimes" for Vince. It doesn't mean I have to like them. By the same token, Jacques Rougeau was a very skilled wrestler who spent half his career in a god damned Mountie suit singing a cheesy theme song every entrance, but i loved the shit out of it and still do. I wouldn't tell The Mountie to give up just because he "Can't Draw" or is too goofy. He sold the fuck out of that gimmick and was one of the funniest comedy heels of that time. Not everyone has to be a megastar to bring something to the table.

Secondly, this idea of "Well this is just indy shit and you're all just marks" can kiss the crippled-most parts of my legs. News flash: I and others like me know what they find funny and entertaining, I have just as good a sense of what sells as much as any of you do. You're a fan like I am and you're no more or less invested in this product than I am. I have a brain, my opinion counts no more or less than yours does. I don't give a shit if i'm not a "Casual" or "lapsed" fan. The fact is I am a fan none the less. No one is saying he should be world fucking champion, but if Orange Cassidy really pisses off anyone enough not to watch AEW for what they DO have, its not going to be any amount to be concerned with. The small portion that do probably would more than likely be the type of fan to go "MUH ATTITUDE ERA, MUH BIG GUYS! :mj2" anyway, which i guarantee have no interest in loving wrestling as it CAN BE beyond that of a late 90's nostalgia trip.

We are FINE. A little comedy here or there on the shows won't hurt anybody, and if you think that's all every person in the CBR was, you need to see more of their work and NOW. You have no idea the false pretenses you're setting up for these guys.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

He may confuse the casual audience with his antics? I see his act as clear as glass, he doesn't bother to wrestle, he's probably is just there for the money and doesn't really take his job seriously.

He's a comedy act because he is not normal, people laugh and follow his antics because it's fun. If you ask me, a guy who is regularly against indy shit, his gimmick is gold, play it like it is and his gimmick is gold.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

My problem with Cassidy is that he was not even attempting to compete in the match. He shows up does his little spot which gives the audience the impression that this match isn't important enough for him to try to win. Even making a small tweak of him using that disposition as a way to lure his opponent into a false sense of security and he then flips on the switch and catches them by surprise would be fine with me. For all the faults of Santino Marella (who I am not a fan of) at least his character gave off the impression that he was attempting to win.

The reason I, and I presume others, are mentioning money is that this is an upstart company that anyone who loves wrestling should want to see succeed. I want AEW to do well and my concern is that some of these antics are going to push fans away and prevent them from truly pushing WWE.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, this guy and MJF are two of the busiest threads in this section. They've got people talking -- good, bad or indifferent, that's not a bad result. 

Like him or not, the guy has a following, and if he gets a little exposure on a national cable channel, that following is only gonna get bigger. He doesn't have to be a title contender or the biggest money draw, he just needs to bring a little more attention to the product that they might not have gotten without him, and it'll be worth the price of his contract. 

Pro wrestling has had comedy workers for almost as long as it's been in existence -- it's part of the business long before there was a WWWF or any of its later incarnations. So I don't know where all this keep it in the indies shit is coming from. Well, actually, yes I do know.

Not that this guy is a comedy act -- he's a dangerous lethal weapon.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Having a comedy gimmick is different than "I am not trying to win this match". It makes the whole promotion look like shit.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

First comedy wrestler I remember as a kid was Les Kellett on old tapes of World of Sport. There will always be a place for such characters. Long as OC isn't used all the time, I see no problem with him being around. It's something different at least.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

This thread warms my heart. Had so much fun watching the David Starr match. I never knew of this guy til don but he's already my favorite wrestler. His resemblance to the solomonster is scary! Love that podcast and never miss it on Sunday so that's a another reason to love em. He does need to tone it down a bit though. Someone's gonna get hurt..!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WWF had a very solid midcard during the MNW and that was a big reason WWF won the MNW

Orange Cassidy is gonna solidify the AEW midcard

With a mountain of the skulls of his enemies

He will have a throne made of skeletons that Cody will be unable to smash

Orange Cassidy will be the creepy bloodsoaked heel Bray Wyatt should've been in the E 

Looking into his sunglasses is like looking into the abyss


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Arktik said:


> Having a comedy gimmick is different than "I am not trying to win this match". It makes the whole promotion look like shit.


You all do take wrestling too seriously, Wrestling companies are not supposed to be rigid sport promotions, in kayfabe wrestling has had an infinity amount of peculiar characters that have acted with a different interest than just winning matches.

Orange Cassidy can be described as guy who just simply doesn't want to follow AEW's protocol, just one guy in between many other who do whatever they want, this is wrestling.

Wrestlers fuck up other wrestlers for money, for glory, for dark interests...Other just don't care.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Soul Rex said:


> Arktik said:
> 
> 
> > Having a comedy gimmick is different than "I am not trying to win this match". It makes the whole promotion look like shit.
> ...


AEW has consistently stated they want to have a more sport like product. Then they have this clown bury what is essentially a number one contender's match. On top of that it makes no sense. I am in a ring with a bunch of guys who are here to beat my ass and I'm going to play footsie with them instead of fighting. That is just stupid.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> This isn't directed solely at you, but this arrogance needs to cease.
> 
> Look, I can understand wanting a company to do well, and i think AEW will. What I will not tolerate is anyone saying we aren't allowed to enjoy something because "X works, X doesn't and it's a fact". Plenty of shit wrestlers have "Drawn dimes" for Vince. It doesn't mean I have to like them. By the same token, Jacques Rougeau was a very skilled wrestler who spent half his career in a god damned Mountie suit singing a cheesy theme song every entrance, but i loved the shit out of it and still do. I wouldn't tell The Mountie to give up just because he "Can't Draw" or is too goofy. He sold the fuck out of that gimmick and was one of the funniest comedy heels of that time. Not everyone has to be a megastar to bring something to the table.
> 
> ...


The WhyTooWhatever guy needs to read the above and then take a break away from the screen for a while. 



Arktik said:


> Having a comedy gimmick is different than "I am not trying to win this match". It makes the whole promotion look like shit.


Yes because that's what all of the pro-wrestling media are saying; AEW looks shit because of that one comedy spot on the pre-show match. It's all they can talk about other than literally everything else on the show.

You got dat insight though cause the whole promotion sure does look shit.

GOOD SHIT


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Since you clearly haven't read this thread I will again state that there was plenty to enjoy about DON. However, the dumb gimmicky indy crap is a bad look for the promotion. If I were not as excited about this company potentially breaking through I probably would have turned it off after the battle royal. I am not here to bash AEW, I am here to say how, IN MY OPINION, AEW could be better especially regarding keeping fans who are not already indy wrestling fans.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Arktik said:


> AEW has consistently stated they want to have a more sport like product. Then they have this clown bury what is essentially a number one contender's match. On top of that it makes no sense. I am in a ring with a bunch of guys who are here to beat my ass and I'm going to play footsie with them instead of fighting. That is just stupid.


It would have been _too_ stupid if he footsied his way to a victory, but he didn't. He got clotheslined to the floor immediately, did a cool kip-up and then got eliminated within a minute of entering the ring.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Arktik said:


> *AEW has consistently stated they want to have a more sport like product.* Then they have this clown bury what is essentially a number one contender's match. On top of that it makes no sense. I am in a ring with a bunch of guys who are here to beat my ass and I'm going to play footsie with them instead of fighting. That is just stupid.


Wrestling itself is fucking stupid, so that would always be hard to accomplish.

In fact, the more serious you want to make wrestling to look, the more fucking stupid it is.



MOX said:


> It would have been _too_ stupid if he footsied his way to a victory, but he didn't. He got clotheslined to the floor immediately, did a cool kip-up and then got eliminated within a minute of entering the ring.


Exactly, as long as Cassidy gets destroyed whatever he is not acting seriously during a match, he is just another part of the show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Arktik said:


> AEW has consistently stated they want to have a more sport like product. Then they have this clown bury what is essentially a number one contender's match. On top of that it makes no sense. I am in a ring with a bunch of guys who are here to beat my ass and I'm going to play footsie with them instead of fighting. That is just stupid.


I think you misinterpret what they mean by sports like product.

They simply want to incorporate more things into their product and presentation as if it were a sport.

Much like WCW did so successfully. 

It's' still pro wrestling at the end of the day.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Arktik said:


> AEW has consistently stated they want to have a more sport like product. Then they have this clown bury what is essentially a number one contender's match. On top of that it makes no sense. I am in a ring with a bunch of guys who are here to beat my ass and I'm going to play footsie with them instead of fighting. That is just stupid.


“Bury a contender’s match”? He was eliminated in like 10 fucking seconds you try hard :lmao. Enough of this shit time to keep things on topic @Chrome.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Orange Cassidy is not going to hurt AEW, He's not going to damage Wrestling as a whole. It's fine to not like him but get a damn grip people.

Also, I like his gimmick. It's something different and unique. Something that people should want..


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

i'd have that clown blackballed from the industry, or just book him with new jack and tell him to shoot on cassidy.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I like some comedic moments in wrestling as long as they are used sparingly. WWE has done tons of silly crap over the years. I would personally prefer it if AEW took a more serious approach to their wrestling, and I am sure they will to some extent. Glacier freezing a guy on the turnbuckle was a little stupid. I find Marco Stunt hilarious. Sonny Kiss ramming Dreamer's face into his ass was gross, but props to Dreamer for taking a few to the face. The oil spot was dumb and just looked too fake. You have to at least try to make wrestling look real. I noticed that once the main show started, all the matches were taken serious. 

Orange's shtick could get old fast, but people sure seem to like him. I am just glad the guy who cock wrestles didn't sign.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

One thing I will add: "Indy" stuff is no longer "Indy" when it has a platform. if AEW finds success bringing that feel to a major audience (As they have so far) then I see that as GOOD. Wrestling needs to evolve and Indy promotions have been more compelling than any type of wrestling done by WWE or TNA for YEARS NOW. If it means someone who's grown up with WWE's by the numbers style can be exposed to different things, be they of their taste or not, I see it as a win.

The irony is that those of you that are shitting on so-called "Indy" wrestling are likely fans of NXT, yet you probably don't realize that companies like PWG, CHIKARA and ROH were doing all of that and more long before WWE finally decided to try and be "Cool" for us.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> One thing I will add: "Indy" stuff is no longer "Indy" when it has a platform. if AEW finds success bringing that feel to a major audience (As they have so far) then I see that is GOOD. Wrestling needs to evolve and Indy promotions have been more compelling than any type of wrestling done by WWE or TNA for YEARS NOW. If it means someone who's grown up with WWE's by the numbers style can be exposed to different things, be they of their taste or not, I see it as a win.
> 
> The irony is that those of you that are shitting on so-called "Indy" wrestling *are likely fans of NXT, yet you probably don't realize that companies like PWG, CHIKARA and ROH were doing all of that and more long before WWE finally decided to try and be "Cool" for us.*


Of course they fucking don’t it’s written all over their idiotic posting styles. Pretty sure rr Japan started doing some of this “indy” style before it hit the US scene too in like the fucking 90s or so? Correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hope at the next pay per view next month or a few months from now, Bret educates this guy in front of the whole world about not being reckless. Sure you go out there to win but you don't have to kill your opponent.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Of course some people would complain about this guy lol. I like the gimmick, it's unique and different. And he's pretty much just going to be a comedy jobber, if he's the AEW world champion and beating guys like Omega and Moxley clean, then we can talk about him "hurting" AEW.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

oleanderson89 said:


> Hope at the next pay per view next month or a few months from now, Bret educates this guy in front of the whole world about not being reckless. Sure you go out there to win but you don't have to kill your opponent.


I wouldn't chance putting Bret in the same ring with him. The only chance they have of setting this guy right is Hogan with the finger of doom ... assuming he's even still able to execute it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Laughing at all the geeks seething over Cassidy knowing damn well if this was on NXT or RAW/SD, they'd eat this shit up.

Please. At least be consistent. :mj4


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WINNING said:


> Laughing at all the geeks seething over Cassidy knowing damn well if this was on NXT or RAW/SD, they'd eat this shit up.
> 
> Please. At least be consistent. :mj4


CASSIDY GETS HEAT!!! :delrio


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Of course some people would complain about this guy lol. I like the gimmick, it's unique and different. And he's pretty much just going to be a comedy jobber, if he's the AEW world champion and beating guys like Omega and Moxley clean, then we can talk about him "hurting" AEW.


I think anti-AEW smarks will jump on any signing or any dirt to project their hate on the new guys. I'm fine with comedy on a show as long as it isn't taking up a lot of time and is on Pre Shows and the odd segment here and there. That's where it should end.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He was fun as hell in the CBR. Yeah it's stupid and nonsensical, but there's nothing wrong with that. I wonder how his promos go, does he actually talk or just shoulder shrug and shit lol


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

Eh...Its kinda on of those things you laugh at not so much cause its funny but cause you're embarrassed you're actually watching it. It is what it is though. I watched Judy Bagwell on a pole match. Im not gonna lose sleep over this.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He did shit on the AEW title - the CBR was for the first title match and his act is he didn't give much of a shit about it. AEW shits on their own title by even booking a guy as one of only 21 spots - like they needed to slum so low to find guys who wanted the chance to fight for their title that they had to book this guy into the CBR knowing kayfabe he doesn't give a shit. 

He could have still done the hands in pocket kip up - which is what popped folks more than the silly kicks if he just came in and took out some other scrub and then stood there looking all proud of himself and put hands in his pockets only to get clocked by Dreamer. 

AEW should have never made the CBR for the other spot in the first title match. They booked it for silliness and then added huge stakes for it. I'd have hated the Orange Cassidy spot still, but it would have been less offensive in a meaningless BR primarily used to get Friends of The Elite on the card.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Arktik said:


> If AEW fails, it's going to be because of shit like this. They can either succeed and breakthrough with a mainstream audience or they can masturbate for indy marks. Can't do both.


They can they will. Book it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Arktik said:


> If AEW fails, it's going to be because of shit like this. They can either succeed and breakthrough with a mainstream audience or they can masturbate for indy marks. Can't do both.


Marks love shit like this. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

MaryChristine said:


> Marks love shit like this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I don't think you have to be a mark to LAUGH at things. C'mon. fpalm


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Beatles123 said:


> I don't think you have to be a mark to LAUGH at things. C'mon. fpalm


Indy marks and wwe marks can enjoy this
The guy was acting like different kinds of people wont like this. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

MaryChristine said:


> Indy marks and wwe marks can enjoy this
> The guy was acting like different kinds of people wont like this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Good humor is universal but some have hardened their hearts to it. Especially in wrestling.

WWE has taught us that humor is imposible in wrestling, but you can have both styles. Cassidy is fine.


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I don't have a problem with him as long as the opponent act like Dreamer acted to the slow kicks. A funny act is fine as long as it isn't taken seriously. When I was a kid I loved the Chairman of WCW, La Parka. He was a comedy guy and was never taken seriously and mostly lost. I can see this going the same way.











Damn I haven't even thought about Lu Parka in nearly 20 years. Was a huge fan of his comedy shtick back in the day, but I also loved the NWO so there is a place for *SOME* light humor if done right on the show example:Joey Ryan


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

TommyWCECM said:


> It's backwards cause you as a fan care about money you will never see. You're a fan of wrestling for god sake. Your soul purpose as a fan is to be entertained. Not count money.
> 
> Who sells tickets should only matter to promoters. It's so nerdy to care about numbers. It's like those people who only like sports because of statistics.


There's are a lot of dumb fucks that care about shit like that. There was some idiot that likes Game of Thrones spouting how he won't watch AEW until they overtake WWE in the rating department unkout like WTH why would you care about shit like that if you enjoy the show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

WINNING said:


> Laughing at all the geeks seething over Cassidy knowing damn well if this was on NXT or RAW/SD, they'd eat this shit up.
> 
> Please. At least be consistent. :mj4


And AEW stans would be losing their shit in outrage if Cassidy or a in-house wwe developmental pulled this same shit on WWE programming. 

Or maybe folks who are excited about AEW just think comedy wrestling (ie in-ring action) is the drizzling shits and niche of a niche and believe it will be doom for the promotion we desperately want to succeed.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Terminus said:


> There's are a lot of dumb fucks that care about shit like that. There was some idiot that likes Game of Thrones spouting how he won't watch AEW until they overtake WWE in the rating department unkout like WTH why would you care about shit like that if you enjoy the show.


You know hes lying right? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And AEW stans would be losing their shit in outrage if Cassidy or a in-house wwe developmental pulled this same shit on WWE programming.
> 
> *Or maybe folks who are excited about AEW just think comedy wrestling (ie in-ring action) is the drizzling shits and niche of a niche and believe it will be doom for the promotion we desperately want to succeed.*


That's exactly how I feel. I don't even mind comedy spots so long as it is within the context of trying to win the match. If the comedy spot is to frustrate the opponent or somehow gain an advantage I am all for it.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And AEW stans would be losing their shit in outrage if Cassidy or a in-house wwe developmental pulled this same shit on WWE programming.
> 
> Or maybe folks who are excited about AEW just think comedy wrestling (ie in-ring action) is the drizzling shits and niche of a niche and believe it will be doom for the promotion we desperately want to succeed.


I never seen Indy marks "lose their shit in outrage" over Santino Marella's cobra/comedy shit, and he won the tag titles, US title, IC title & Women/Divas title. In other words WWE put him over plenty, had him win every title in WWE but the world titles and no indy geeks threw a fit. Just a case WWE stans latching onto something to hate that isn't WWE, he had like a 60 second spot it's not like they (AEW) had him winning their second most prestigious title on his first night by beating someone serious like Umaga or Jack Swagger for the US title, or even had him in Money in the Bank matches again like Santino :lmao


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

WhyTooJay said:


> Name a pro wrestler that drew any money doing goofy shit like that? These are just facts. That type of stuff is a turnoff to casual viewers. I'm supposed to take your World title seriously even though your own competitors don't? Leave that shit in the indies


Santino Marella off the top of my head.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Go watch some Orange Cassidy matches online, the dude is an athletic freak of nature. He does picture perfect Fisherman's Suplexes, Michinoku Drivers, etc. He's not going to be a full bore comedy guy. His No Fucks Given attitude is psychological warfare to enrage his opponents into behaving rashly and foolishly, or to underestimate him,like Goldust's gender-bending and taunts and raunchiness were to get in the head of his opponent for an edge. Doesn't this sort of remind you of something like, "tranquilo?" This is not that hard to figure out, people. Don't freak out, you'll be pleasantly pleased by Freshly Squeezed this fall. Stop seething and start believing!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And AEW stans would be losing their shit in outrage if Cassidy or a in-house wwe developmental pulled this same shit on WWE programming.


Absolute bullshit. I loved Santino's IC championship run, Booker and Golddust, and the New Day as heels.

Comedy can be done right and Cassidy does it right. The key is not over-saturating him into the ground.

As far as you wanting it to succeed, well duh, I think we all do, That doesn't mean your complaints are valid and our stances are not.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And AEW stans would be losing their shit in outrage if Cassidy or a in-house wwe developmental pulled this same shit on WWE programming.
> 
> Or maybe folks who are excited about AEW just think comedy wrestling (ie in-ring action) is the drizzling shits and niche of a niche and believe it will be doom for the promotion we desperately want to succeed.


No, comedy wrestling has a place when done right. Santino being the modern prime example.

:mj4 If you think I'm an "AEW stan", you're sadly mistaken.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> Go watch some Orange Cassidy matches online, the dude is an athletic freak of nature. He does picture perfect Fisherman's Suplexes, Michinoku Drivers, etc. *He's not going to be a full bore comedy guy. His No Fucks Given attitude is psychological warfare to enrage his opponents into behaving rashly and foolishly*, or to underestimate him,like Goldust's gender-bending and taunts and raunchiness were to get in the head of his opponent for an edge. Doesn't this sort of remind you of something like, "tranquilo?" This is not that hard to figure out, people. Don't freak out, you'll be pleasantly pleased by Freshly Squeezed this fall. Stop seething and start believing!


Then why are the announcers not explaining this? Why did he not use Dreamer's indifference to him to his advantage? What drove me nuts about his appearance in the match is that he did not seem to care at all about the fact that a chance to contend for the promotion's top prize was on the line. All of this could have been remedied through small changes. 

1. The announcers could put over his character and actually tell the audience who he is and what his motivations are.

2. The announcers could have told us that he is not actually in the match (he did not enter with any of the groups to my recollection) and that is why he can be so carefree about winning.

3. He could have used his demeanor to lure his opponents in for some sort of legitimate offense. 

He looks kind of like a knockoff Ryan Gosling, clearly has athletic ability and has comedic timing. All of this could be used in a way that is productive and entertaining. I would argue that his appearance in the battle royal was neither of those.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Arktik said:


> Then why are the announcers not explaining this? Why did he not use Dreamer's indifference to him to his advantage? What drove me nuts about his appearance in the match is that he did not seem to care at all about the fact that a chance to contend for the promotion's top prize was on the line. All of this could have been remedied through small changes.
> 
> 1. The announcers could put over his character and actually tell the audience who he is and what his motivations are.
> 
> ...


Why don't you watch his matches and see if you're so unsure? fpalm


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, what did you expect to get, the 1000 page book, _Fresh Squeezed War and Peace: The Orange Cassidy Story_, before you saw the guy have a 60 second comedy spot in a pre-show battle royale? Don't worry, it'll be explained, and if anybody can explain it, it'll be Good Ol' JR and Excalibur.


----------

